# I want



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

So, while reading up on the balling method of dosing Ca/Alk/Mg, I came across these pictures.

I want.










I've seen the write up for this tank, and it's impressive to say the very least.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Being marine obsessed, I've seen the two top tanks before. I like the second more than the first b/c the stainless steel distracts from the tank itself but I do love the size of #1!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy hell those are awesome tanks...

Rofl... I can totally see why you love them Ameekplec seeing the majority of the corals in the tank..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Being marine obsessed, I've seen the two top tanks before. I like the second more than the first b/c the stainless steel distracts from the tank itself but I do love the size of #1!


I can't remember where the write up is (probably RC), but the fishroom behind there is very impressive, with 100+ gallon fuge plus prop tank and sump.....I want.

The first tank looks like it could be as big as our place....


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I've seen the first tank on RC before and I think there is a video on Utube. I love monster tanks. If the wife would let me I'd convert my entire basement into a tank.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

UnderTheSea said:


> I've seen the first tank on RC before and I think there is a video on Utube. I love monster tanks. If the wife would let me I'd convert my entire basement into a tank.


There you go..... Then all you have to do is open the door upstairs, put on your scuba gear and dive in..... Instant reef diving. You could probably even make a business out of it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

he's have to have sharks... and sardines!


----------



## Acro_Jordan (Mar 12, 2009)

I would do terrible terrible things to own that second tank


----------

